
Show HN: Study, research and learn with thinking notebook – MindForger 1.50.0 - dvorka
https://github.com/dvorka/mindforger/releases/tag/1.50.0
======
tkainrad
This looks very interesting. Somehow didn't know about Mindforger, even though
I read a lot about this subject.

Recently published a blog post about my own knowledge management practices as
a software engineer: [https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-
knowledge-ba...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-knowledge-
base/)

------
chucky
This looks a lot like something I have been imagining in my head (and
tinkering with building on and off for a while). Thank you, I will for sure
try this.

One thing that stands out to me though is the lack of mobile support. I want
my note-taking app to also handle my shopping lists, and then I need to be
able to access them while in the grocery store on my mobile.

Yes, having my grocery shopping list in a note-taking app is overkill - it's
just that I want all my lists and notes in one place.

~~~
bobbydreamer
Just to add-on, note taking app to track expenditure as well, certain notes
can be shared and updated by other people.

------
VvR-Ox
The new release looks awesome and I will give it a try. Thank you for the
great work!

I am still missing one thing: A live markdown editor (real time preview) like
in Mark Text[0] and Typora[1].

Of course MindForger contains much more really useful features to connect
thoughts and stay organized but somehow I prefer the writing experience with
real time preview (it is also less intimidating for users who don't know
markdown which is very likely if they don't work in IT).

I don't say this has to be the de facto default but I would appreciate a
"live-mode" you can toggle.

[0]:
[https://github.com/marktext/marktext](https://github.com/marktext/marktext)
[1]: [https://www.typora.io/](https://www.typora.io/)

------
zenlot
Looks very promising. What would be the advantages if switching from org mode?

~~~
anotheryou
I bet org mode has a more developed eco system but I could think of these
advantages:

\- possibly performant "single file" workflow

\- markdown

\- no need to learn emacs

------
9214
Nice to see an open-source alternative to ConnectedText [1], though, it looks
pretty unstable for 1.50.0 release (constantly crashes on switching views,
graph navigator is lagging even with 3 nodes, no control over the window's
layout and sizing).

[1]: [http://www.connectedtext.com/](http://www.connectedtext.com/)

------
zuno
Thank you, dvorka! I recall having come across your website, and MindForger a
few weeks ago when I was looking for lite Markdown editors. Thank you for
posting. I am going to try it soon.

------
g82918
The idea looks interesting, but I don't feel like the examples show a strong
enough improvement over just using multiple windows and some pdfs and a
notebook.

------
gregwebs
Is it possible to sync notes to mobile and quickly make small changes? Simple
Note is the best at this. Currently I am using inkdrop which is a little
slower to load due to the web view refresh of react native.

------
slightwinder
Looks interessting and horrible. UI and UX seems to need much more love till
it becomes friendly.

There is no navigation-history?

------
bryanrasmussen
That screenshot looks like it was designed by me, except I would have used a
different color scheme, or given you a color scheme switcher dropdown
somewhere.

This is unfortunately not a compliment. I suppose it's great, but something
designed by me will always be borderline unusable.

